# Ccad



## minameee (Apr 7, 2019)

Why does CCAD has long process for recruitment?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Because they plan in advance and don't hire people until they are ready.

What other reason did you think there would be ?


----------



## minameee (Apr 7, 2019)

twowheelsgood said:


> Because they plan in advance and don't hire people until they are ready.
> 
> What other reason did you think there would be ?



I don't think of any other reason, I am asking a question. If they plan ahead of time they should be transparent about it.


----------

